# Suche tutorial fuer schönheitsoperation



## Z-r0 (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi
Hab mal so nen tutorial gesehen, wo einem gezeigt wird wie man z.B. pickel aus dem gesicht bekommt oder so 

Thx schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Bandit_profi (20. Dezember 2001)

Willst du jetzt wissen wo es sowas gibt???  
Wenn nicht schau mal ins Small Talk Forum *hehe*:%


----------



## nanda (20. Dezember 2001)

da gab´s mal ein prima tut, das dann auf http://www.fettepixel.de gewandert ist. leider ist die page bis 1.1.2002 geschlossen. den link zu dem tut habe ich leider nicht.

aber es kann sich bestimmt noch jemand daran erinnern. das thema hieß - glaube ich - "virtuelle schönheitsoperation". die diskussion ist damals ein wenig abgeglitten, ob nun das dort gezeigte mädel ein "feger" oder "besen" ist.


----------



## Z-r0 (20. Dezember 2001)

JO 

Ist mir vorhin auch eingefallen das es in nem Forum war. Naja dann muss ich wohl auf die Wiedereröffnung warten 

Thx


----------



## Duddle (20. Dezember 2001)

http://www.theparallax.org/photoshop/ps_beauty/beauty.html


----------



## nanda (20. Dezember 2001)

@duddle
genau das meinte ich.

@z-ro
du auch?


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Dezember 2001)

Dascha mal ein nettes Tutorial.
Nur wenn das jemand nacharbeiten will - dreht die Tonwertkorrektur am Anfang nicht so weit ins Gelbe. Das sieht scheußlich aus. Lieber die ganze Geschichte etwas blasser.
Und wenn ihr ein Bild habt, das ganz und gar fürchterlich ist, dann macht es schwarz-weiß mit etwas weichzeichner und hohem Kontrast. Denn so sieht jedes Bild zumindest brauchbar aus


----------



## Z-r0 (22. Dezember 2001)

Genau das meinte ich auch 

Thx


----------



## MrJakie (15. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Ich weiß, das Thema ist schon Asbach..aber leider ist die Seite nicht mehr zu erreichen...

Hat jemand das evt. gesichert oder weiß, wo man das noch finden kann?

Beim Google-Cache hatte ich kein Glück, nur die 2. Seite habe ich gefunden...

Google-Cache


DANKE für Tipps...


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2007)

Ich habe dir mal die "Arbeit" abgenommen und bei uns nach "Schönheitsoperation" gesucht:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/212102-diese-haut-hinbekommen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/164782-digitale-schoenheitskur.html

Eventuell hilft das ja schon. 

Philip


----------



## MrJakie (15. Februar 2007)

Danke für die"Arbeit"

Aber die Themen habe ich natürlich schon selbst gefunden...

Nur war bei dem Parrallax-Link eine detailiertere und effektivere Erklärung.

Aber trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## MrJakie (1. März 2007)

keiner ne Ahnung?

Aber evtl. kann mir ja jemand nochmal die Methode erklären, die auf dieser Seite war...

Das ging irgendwie mit neue ebene als kopie, dann stark weichzeichnen und dann einfach "drübermalen" oder so
So hat man dann alle Falten, etc. wegmachen können...

Aber bitte Step by Step...bin noch ein ganz schöner , was Photoshop angeht.


1000 Dank!


----------



## Leola13 (2. März 2007)

Hai,

meinst du dies :



> Hallo,
> 
> hier eine Anleitung wie ich es immer mache:
> 
> ...



Ciao Stefan


----------



## nanda (2. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder hier, da per Mail eine Nachricht kam, dass das Tutorial von theparallax nicht mehr im Netz zu finden ist.

Ich habe mal ein bisschen auf meinem Rechner gestöbert. Und siehe da. Ich hab´s gefunden. Nachfolgend poste ich die (wesentlichen) Schritte aus dem Original. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich nicht um Copyright-Verletzung handelt, da es theparallax.org nicht mehr gibt (falls es doch Beschwerden gibt, muss es selbstverständlich wieder entfernt werden).



> [1] Wir beginnen nach dem Laden des Bildes mit der Tonwertkorrektur (Bild > Einstellen > Tonwertkorrektur) des Blaustiches. Die Tonwertkorrektur sollte immer am Anfang einer Bildretusche stehen. Während Sie sich in der Tonwertkorrektur befinden, können Sie sich durch Drücken der Leertaste sowie gleichzeitiges Klicken der Maus und ziehen des Bildes durch das Bild bewegen. Zoomen können Sie mit den Tastenkombinationen (Str +) und (Str -). Klicken Sie auf die Pipette für die Mitteltöne und anschließend im Bild auf den weißen Bereich des links im Bild befindlichen Auges. Das sollte dem Bild seinen Blaustich nehmen, kann aber bei diesem mitunter zu einem Rotstich führen. Das Bild sollte einen warmen leicht rötlichen Ton bekommen. Falls dieser in Ihrem Fall zu extrem ausfallen sollte können Sie ihn anschließend mit Bild > Verblassen: Tonwertkorrektur... abschwächen.
> 
> [2] Als zweiten Schritt entfernen wir die Augenringe. Es gibt hier wie immer unzählige Wege, das zu erledigen. Ich bevorzuge in diesem Fall folgenden: Wählen Sie ein großes neutrales Stück Haut, beispielsweise von der Stirn, aus. Wählen Sie Ebene > Neu > Ebene durch Kopie. Das erzeugt eine neue Ebene mit dem Inhalt der Auswahl. Skalieren Sie die Ebene völlig frei auf die Bildgröße durch Bearbeiten > Frei Transformieren. Wenden Sie den Gaußschen Weichzeichner (Filter > Weichzeichnungsfilter > Gaußscher Weichzeichner...) mit extrem großem Radius (mindestens 35) auf die Ebene an. Wenden sie nun Filter > Störungsfilter > Störungen hinzufügen... mit der geringen Stärke von etwa 1,5 auf die Ebene an. Das gibt der Haut ihre Körnigkeit zurück.
> 
> ...



Das waren die wesentlichen Schritte. Ich hoffe, das hilft einigen von Euch. Schade, dass Seiten mit guten Tutorials manchmal im Nirvana verschwinden. Aber so ist der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## MrJakie (2. März 2007)

SUPER! 1000 DANK an Dich


----------

